# Confused between Panasonic Lumix DMC-SZ1 and Nikon Coolpix L610



## confusedBuyer (Jan 27, 2013)

I need this camera for learning photography... I cannot spend more than the cost of these cameras...

If there is a better one, please tell... Otherwise tell which one I should buy...

I will be using this camera for very long... Hence, i need a sturdy one which will last long too...

This is a little urgent... I require the camera within a week and it'll take 2-3 days for delivery... I'll be ordering from flipkart... If there is a better place i can order from, please tell..

Thanks in advance...


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2013)

Assuming your budget is 10-12k.

It will be helpful to have a camera with manual exposure controls when you wanna learn photography. In this budget you can consider SX160, one of the best you can find in this price range.

From ebay you can get better deal than Flipkart. Buy it from a reputable seller...

As far as camera built is concern, almost all the cameras in this budget will be like plasticky... Don't worry about that, it will last long. Handle with care! 

There are few more cameras with manual exposure controls, among them WB150F is one of the best VFM camera.

Check for the quality of images of both the cameras (WB150F and SX160) and order the one you like... Hoping you will be sharing your photographs with us soon.


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jan 27, 2013)

this website Canon SX160 IS vs Samsung WB150F - Our Analysis says "We are not aware of any reasons to consider buying the Samsung WB150F over the Canon PowerShot SX160 IS." and yet says that it is better... wth?!?!

anyways, is it better to go for a camera that has AA batteries instead of Li-ion? or other way around... 

@nac, among the two that you mentioned (WB150F and SX160), which kind of batteries does it have? i'm unable to find it written properly anywhere... i'm not having a nice day with google today...


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2013)

SX160 powered by 2xAA batteries
WB150F powered by Li-on battery

My personal choice between those two is SX160.


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jan 27, 2013)

@nac, any specific reason for choosing sx160?

and again, does the battery type matter much?


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2013)

I like Canon's IQ over Samsung.

Battery type not gonna affect the performance but you may want to buy a quick charger if you opt for AA powered camera.


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jan 27, 2013)

what's the difference in the two following deals?

New Canon Powershot SX160 IS 16MP 16X+4GB+Case+Sealed Box | eBay
New Canon Powershot SX160 IS 16MP 16X+4GB+Case+Sealed Box | eBay

same seller... same description...


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2013)

With one you can use coupons to get discount and another is under DEALS/OFFER, so you can't use coupons here. If you have coupons to get better price deal than the other, you can go for the second deal.


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks for the info... i'll go look at the cameras at a local dealer and decide between the two... and then i'll see which is cheaper - local dealer or online...

i'll update on what happens when something happens...


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

My vote goes for the SX160IS.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 28, 2013)

sx160, with increased budget sx240


----------

